# Best Component Speakers



## eggster34 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello experts,
If you had unlimited resources, which 6.5" comp sets would you buy and which amp would you power them with for a loud SQ setup? please name your top3 or top5 choices and briefly explain why?


----------



## MyNameIsBen (Mar 12, 2010)

wow unlimited resources...
definitely sony xlpod


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

i am by no means an expert but i love playing these fantasy games so here's what i would get with unlimited resources but simple two way setups without getting into exotic 3 way and "more way" front stages

*Choice 1* 

Dynaudio Esotar2 110 tweeters
Dynaudio Esotar2 650 mids
amplified by a Tru Technology B6S superbillet amplifier 

single amplifier system with 100 watts per channel going to the tweeters then 200 watts per channel going to the mids and 300 watts (one pair of the 100 watt channels bridged) going to a single subwoofer ..... possibly an Esotar2 1200 

*Choice 2* 

Morel Supremo tweeters 
Morel Supremo SW6 mids
amplified by a pair Zapco c2k6.0x amplifiers

2 amplifiers running the speakers active 150 watts per driver - it can be configured as vertically bi-amped ie one amplifier per side to prevent cross chatter between channels (obviously needs to wired up to a good crossover properly for this) - so one amplifier will feed left tweeter and mid and the other will sort out the right tweeter and mid

*Choice 3*

USD audio Super A HLCD with waveguides
Dynaudio MW182 for midbass
audison thesis HV venti for midbass drivers
Milbert Bam-235ab tube amplifier for the tweeters 

wish i could really afford something like this - but i doubt i will manage to afford as much as it takes for something like this (even in 10 years from now) for a mere car audio system to round off this system a JBL W15GTI mk2 with a relevant amplifier would be a must for me according to my personal tastes in subwoofers then it would be as close to a fantasy system as i could ever get for a simple yet high quality high end system 

if i think of any more i will add later


----------



## eggster34 (Nov 4, 2009)

sony xplod? lol ) thanks nitin, I searched on google but couldn't find a price for the esotars, perhaps they're priceless? is there a website in the US that sells the dynaudios?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

I've never really bothered thinking about building an unlimited budget system.. but the Alpine F1 Scan's have always seemed sexy to me...

or just build an active set from Scan's lineup....


----------



## eggster34 (Nov 4, 2009)

what exactly is an "active" set?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Active means your system have no passive crosovers. 1 speaker is driven by 1 channel from the amp.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Choice 2 powered by a Brax X4


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Nitin said:


> i am by no means an expert but i love playing these fantasy games so here's what i would get with unlimited resources but simple two way setups without getting into exotic 3 way and "more way" front stages


Nitin played the game well. Is this fantasy game or reality game? I think that one should also consider that installation is going to make a huge difference to the extent that if we are playing reality game then you should consider the time or money to be spent on getting your speakers installed will determine whether or not your money spent is actually optimized otherwise it would be best to invest in other, less expensive, quality drivers.

More to the point (not comprehensive but important if one wants to garner most from reality high-end game);

1. Midrange drivers 
A. Door: needs SOLID baffle and door MUST have sound deadening
B. Kick panel is mid range going to run IB or will it function satisfactorily in limited volume enclosure.
C. I won't touch aiming here, I run mine off axis others on the board have more experience here 

2. Tweeters
A. 'A' Pillar mounting: 
1. On axis or off axis you'll need to look at your tweets to first determine what the axis performance suggests then prolly spend time with the tweets in temporary locations to optimize locations (if others here on the board have the same vehicle then utiliize that resource to see where best to mount). 
B. Door - I've no opinion on this, read no experience, but this topic is discussed in numerous threads use the search tool 
C. Kick - No experience here but if running passive then reducing PLD's could make this optimal.

3. Amps - All amps that MEASURE the same, SOUND the same (lycan) This doesn't mean that all amps sound the same but with top tier amps in the mix one shouldn't be concerned with the "which sounds better" discussion. What is more important IMHO is with a high end driver choice with passive crossovers is to choose that solution which offer bi-amplification to avoid rising impedance (should this read impedance mis-matching?) in tweeters and necessary circuitry to ameliorate this phenomenon.

It is to be noted that this DIY board's culture is to invest time in real DIY adventures one of which is to use 'active' processing which in turn will require one channel of amplification per transducer. Please use search function 

Finally, if one is to be honest and wants to play the amp game as testosterone based affectation (of which I'm a member ), then I suggest spending your money in our classified section and buy a number of amps and play around collecting them.

4. Budgeting
Definitely put the greater portion of your money in speakers, then h/u, then amplification. Installing by professionals who will do the job right can cost a lot of money indeed.
If buying BNIB, you can spend many many thousands of dollars on equipment alone. If you spend money on used equipment available here on the board, you can spend a lot less money. 

Good luck!


----------



## eggster34 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses again guys, here's a thought; If I get a 6 channel amp, can I power 2 tweeters (in the dash) and 4 mid-bass units (in the doors) with it? What sort of a crossover / processor setup would I need to be able to properly setup crossover points?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

It would be about the install for me... a perfect install with solid but relatively cheap speakers will vastly outperform a bad install with the world's finest speakers.

That said, given the requirements, I'd get custom drivers made for my application. I'm a big fan of XBL^2 so Dan Wiggins would probably be involved.


----------



## Iancredible (Sep 29, 2009)

Focal Utopia BE No7 ... they sound amazing!


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

eggster34 said:


> Thanks for the responses again guys, here's a thought; If I get a 6 channel amp, can I power 2 tweeters (in the dash) and 4 mid-bass units (in the doors) with it? What sort of a crossover / processor setup would I need to be able to properly setup crossover points?


First it would be helpful if you posted us what your budget is for the system, then we can help with decision process as h/u's can run Alpine 9887 posted in "hot deals" at $246 to some $2,000 for Alpine F1 Status. Also it would help to know if your plan to do the complete install, partial, or none.

Crossover will depend on the drivers you select and will require active involvement from you in 'tuning' your system. Search for 'tuning' and you'll find lots of good reading 

Regarding your midbass selection, I think it would be wiser to ask the forum, open ended questions like, "Given my vehicle _____, my budget of _____ and space constraints of _______, keeping in mind I would like *Stealth/non-stealth*, also noting that I have *no experience/little experience/master crafter* with *no time/lots of time* in fabrication, help me to put together an *SQ/SPL* system which will get me *laid/trophies/more obsessed* in the audio world." Then *# of drivers, # of channels, H/U, Sub type/location, *will quickly fall into place. 

On a final note, the culture of this forum is definitely learn by experience, AND if you take the advice given (search for *tspence *to learn not how to engage the forum) you will dozens of guys way more experienced than myself providing the kind of product reviews/recommendations, install advice, tuning know how, that is literally worth thousands of dollars and hours of experience remembering that just because you are/can willing to spend tons of money does not mean that you'll win trophies right from the start (that's complicated qualified statement) 

But I'll take the bait and list some categories to consider

*H/U's*
Alpine F1, Macintosh (don't have models committed to memory) , Clarion DRZ9255, Eclipse

*Amps *_(i won't go into tubes just solid state AND I'll just list the expensive ones here not best bang for buck )_
Genesis, Zapco, Audison, Brax, Macintosh

*Speakers *(sold as sets again these are just the expensive ones not necessarily best bang for the buck)
Dynaudio (use extreme caution buying these used), Rainbow, Brax, Helix, Morel, Focal, Audison Thesis, Hertz, JBL 

*Processors* 
JBL MS8, Audison Bit one.1

*Cables etc.* (Don't buy into snake oil - just good quality is fine - save your money for other things tangible)
DIY Canare, Streetwires, KNU

*Sound Attenuation *(initially stay within these bounds then with time step outside smell the butyl)
Second Skin, Dynamat, Sounddeadenershowdown

*Battery
*Search the forum (I use and have had good luck with Optima Red but others have not so I won't recommend it here)

Based on above here's potential budget (new - used you can expect savings of 50% on any one particular item)

H/U $900 - $3000
Amps $900 - $5000
Speakers $600 - $Thousands
Processing $900
Cables $100 - $1000
Sound dead $300 - $500
Battery $180
Install $200 - $2000
* ____________
$4,000 to $12,000
*Buying used, carefully, and being strategic can reduce these ballpark numbers


----------



## eggster34 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info,

I used to have a mazda mx-5 about 14 years ago (my first car) and didn't know much about SQ then, so I loaded it with meaningless stuff (high-end Pioneer HU, RockfordFosgate subs, low quality Pioneer amps and JBL comps in the doors) and although the sound was very loud, it was not of great quality. I want to do it right this time. The reason I startes this thread was to see the "range" of equipment and have a feel for the market. I won't be buying the highest-end / exotic stuff, but I intend to spend a few thousand dollars at the end. I already bought a pair of Dyn MW160s from classifieds to start my project. I intend to get MW160 GTs and MW170s to complement them next.

1. What would you suggest as a head-unit (possibly active, and possibly 2-DIN) that can play lossless audio of some kind off of a usb drive or ipod? I do not like CDs very much, so I need to play FLAC out of a usb stick or memory card, or apple lossless audio from an ipod. 

2- Why do I need to be careful when buying used Dynaudio? because there are fakes around?

3- Do I need processing if I have an active HU? Is a dedicated processor better than an active HU?

4- If I get a 6-channel amp (thinking of JL Audio) would I be able to power 2x tweeters and 4x Dyn MW160s all active, using the signaling from a HU?

Thanks for your patience.

Btw I do understand the importance of having a good install, so I'll have a professional install them.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

JL's 6 channels mp are rated for 50-70W only, this is something you really need to consider. I may enough for tweeter and midrange, but not midbass sometimes.


----------



## eggster34 (Nov 4, 2009)

I see, so it's under-powered for dyn mw160s?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, you can use the 5, 6 channel for tweeter and bridge 1,2 and 3,4 to drive your mids. Or get the HD600/4.


----------



## Boulder (Apr 8, 2011)

eggster34 said:


> Hello experts,
> If you had unlimited resources, which 6.5" comp sets would you buy and which amp would you power them with for a loud SQ setup? please name your top3 or top5 choices and briefly explain why?



amp
1. Brax GE 
2. sinfoni P
3. Audison th
4. Genesis P 15 or custom
5. Milbert tube

speakers
1. Brax Graphic ed.
2. Utopia be
3. Dyn Esotar 2 
4. Morel supremo
5. Rainbow ref. CS


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

eggster34 said:


> Hello experts,
> If you had unlimited resources, which 6.5" comp sets would you buy and which amp would you power them with for a loud SQ setup? please name your top3 or top5 choices and briefly explain why?





> I already bought a pair of Dyn MW160s from classifieds to start my project. I intend to get MW160 GTs and MW170s to complement them next.





> what exactly is an "active" set?


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

^ lol


You first need to define your goal. (function dictates form)
Then factor in what the vehicle is, and what you will and will not permit for the speaker installation.

Then, it's a little easier to know what to suggest.

Or, if you already HAVE the gear, say that, and what it is, and then, based on your goals, type of install, etc, someone can suggest how to best use what you have and supplement it.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

You guys realize this topic is over a year old?


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

:embarassed: errr, uh...I do NOW


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Funky Pup components FTW! That or xplod's.


----------



## JMR88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Focal?


----------



## Boulder (Apr 8, 2011)

Nitin said:


> i am by no means an expert but i love playing these fantasy games so here's what i would get with unlimited resources but simple two way setups without getting into exotic 3 way and "more way" front stages
> 
> *Choice 1*
> 
> ...




The Dynaudio Esotar2 110 tweeters with a Audison Thesis or even better Milbert Bam-235ab
I have a lot of respect for Dynaudio speakers, but I've never been as taken with one of their speakers as I was with the new Confidence C1 Mk.II ($8200/pair). With Naim amplification, the sound was simply exquisite, with highs that were revealing and yet not clinical. The legendary Esotar2 tweeter has apparently undergone some evolutionary development, and continues to maintain its status as the best dome tweeter in the world.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Boulder said:


> amp
> 1. Brax X4
> 2. Sinfoni Prestigio, Desiderio, Prodigio
> 3. HSS HT-240 tube
> ...


Changing your list a bit if you don't mind  

Those are car audio comps, but you might be able to make your own set from different manufacturers or even DIY drivers even better than the above sets  

Kelvin


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Boulder said:


> amp
> 1. Brax GE
> 2. sinfoni P
> 3. Audison th
> ...


So it was this douchenozzle that bumped a POS year old thread to begin with...


----------



## Deafabove30Hz (May 21, 2014)

Hertz HSK 165 XL 
Incredible clarity combined with full lower midbass, great balance and good off axis imaging. I don't have them yet, but I keep hearing them and comparing them every chance I get and they are kicking the snot outta everything else. I am not going to even add anything else, these are the best for my world, and money is always a factor. I am sure the multi thousand dollar systems sound a bit better, but my ears can't justify the extra expense. These are speakers that when you hear them vs other top sets you say WOW!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Did you seriously just bump a 3 year old thread?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Did you seriously just bump a 3 year old thread?


Sucked you right into it.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Deafabove30Hz (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, I seriously did. Obviously didn't see the date it was originally posted and it was late so cut me some slack ffs. Besides, some of the folks here lie in wait to pounce on people who don't read through the forums before asking questions, and that was what I was doing-digging through the older posts looking for something when I ran across this. Sorry if I ruined your day, I am sure you will get over it.


----------

